# 90-Two Holsters?



## dodgerider (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok this gun is not that new why do they only have three holsters for it....... I would like to get a shoulder rig for my 90-Two and good belt holsters maybe even a drop leg holster at some point. I hear the Springfield XD holsters will hold the 90-Two but I would like to hear it from someone that has done it and can say just how well it works. So questions are how long for a 90-Two shoulder rig or will I have to get a custom one made? Then anyone use other gun holsters that work on the 90-Two and how tight is the fit? THKS for the help


----------

